# Hived a swarm yesterday!



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been a beekeeper for 22 years and this is the first swarm I've ever hived. Weird huh? I've almost always had bees in remote bee yards and was never around to see a swarm issue from my hives. LOL....I also like to think that I am good enough at management to prevent most swarms...not likely, but I like to think so. This hive I put in the front yard. I'm going to have to make myself stay out of that hive or I'll be in it every day to check on their progress. I'm so excited!

I've been without bees, due to traveling, for several years now. I have bees again! :happy::nanner:

All the beekeepers I've talked to this year say that there are LOTS of swarms being thrown. Maybe because last year was so awful. I'm going to get another box ready just in case!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Congratulations!! Hope they stay put for you. I have a hive I need to split. Hope I can get to them before they swarm on me.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow! These gals are serious about getting settled in. Lots and lots of foraging going on. 

I feed with a feeding station rather than using a feeder that is located inside of the hive. They are ignoring the sugar water and going after the wild flower meadow. Looks like I got a good one


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

You are just all around huh? What is your take on top bar hives?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> You are just all around huh? What is your take on top bar hives?


I'm building one right now. I worked some with a fellow about a month ago and I really like them. I'm hoping to re-hive this swarm into a TBH.

LOL...yes, you never know where I'll turn up.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I figured that I would start hearing about swarming here locally any time soon.

Since we are now in a winter weather advisory with at least 6" of snow predicted, I don't think I'll hear any action this week!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I had a sneaky suspicion yesterday. Today it is confirmed....my hive is empty :sob:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry... Perhaps you'll get another one.


----------

